# Anybody hate prefolds?



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh my gosh I hear people rave and rave about prefolds and I for the life of me could never get on board with them. I had a bunch of thirsties prefolds (including hemp) and a bunch of different covers. Tried snappis and pins.

For me they were just too bulky! (tried them off and on for a year) That is really my only problem with them. Am I the only one? I feel like a cloth diaper failure because everyone else seems to love them. We use fuzzibunz and bumgenius. I ended up borrowing my prefolds to a friend who just had a baby. Maybe she'll have more luck.


----------



## oooKATHYooo (Oct 17, 2007)

I have only had my prefolds for a couple days but I have been using pocket diapers and I just can't get onto using the prefolds. I thought the same as you... WHY DO PEOPLE LOVE THESE? I'm now wondering if I can use my indian prefolds folded up inside my pockets for night time use?







:


----------



## Isfahel (Mar 3, 2007)

I hated prefolds until I cut them down and now they are my very favorite dipes. They so slim fitting now, almost like a sposie. I cut off about 5 inches from one end, and a scoop out of each side so there's not all that bulk around the legs, then I serged the 5 inch strip to the pf so it lays right down the center and serged all the edges. I have snaps on some of them but mostly I use pins. These are much more absorbant because the extra fabric is between the legs where it needs to be and they fit nice and slim!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I love my prefolds. But I admit that they can be bulky. And they can be challenging to put on ds sometimes. Those are not the reasons I love them









I love them because they are soft and absorbant, ridiculously easy to launder, fold and store neatly, and are more affordable than any other diapering option. The laundry issue alone is really important to me. From what I see, more people like pockets than prefolds for ease of use (and trimness), but pockets have WAY more potential for issues with laundering (stink, repelling, etc).


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
I love my prefolds. But I admit that they can be bulky. And they can be challenging to put on ds sometimes. Those are not the reasons I love them









I love them because they are soft and absorbant, ridiculously easy to launder, fold and store neatly, and are more affordable than any other diapering option. The laundry issue alone is really important to me. From what I see, more people like pockets than prefolds for ease of use (and trimness), but pockets have WAY more potential for issues with laundering (stink, repelling, etc).

Yeah I agree they are a lot more steps and could easily get stinky. I haven't had any issues with stink nor repelling but I hear about it a lot. The one thing I did like about prefolds was how fun they were to fold.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I have been going back and forth on them. For me, it's important that prefolds not be my ONLY dipes. I need something easier sometimes (Like in the middle of the night) and sometimes I enjoy folding prefolds.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't like prefolds.... unless they're being stuffed in a fuzzi bunz for overnight.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't consider prefolds to be bulky. I have fitteds that are enormous. I did trim mine, I cut two inches off the top, so there wasn't a big lump of fabric to fold over. I hated them at first because they seemed so difficult to use. I prefer them now though I just wish they were cuter.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
I don't consider prefolds to be bulky. I have fitteds that are enormous. I did trim mine, I cut two inches off the top, so there wasn't a big lump of fabric to fold over. I hated them at first because they seemed so difficult to use. I prefer them now though I just wish they were cuter.

Yeah, I'm not a fan of fitteds either. Anything with a cover actually.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

see I found pockets bulky easy one step solutions and if theyd worked I have liked at leat a parttime stash of them but I've always found prefolds by far the least bulky with one the exceptions of flats.







:


----------



## sparklish (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't like them either - way too difficult to put on my kicky newborn... and I can't imagine him getting any less kicky.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I loved them when dd was a baby, but can't stand them now. I have no idea how I got them to work so well back then! They always end up gaping at the legs because my kids are wild animals and the front sags down next to the snappi. Maybe pins work better, but I am terrified of them







I think I'd love prefitteds, but I don't have a serger to make any. I'll just stick to my pockets I guess


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

Add me to the "I hate prefolds" club. I thought they were too complicated when my son was a newborn. He's very cranky about diaper changes now, so I couldn't imagine trying to do them with prefolds.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Me too, when I first started Cding dd way back when, I bought 3 dozen DSQ pf's and a few covers, I couldn't start the AIO and pocket stash fast enough.

We are now expecting again, and I'm planning on the bulk of my newborn stash being infant indian prefolds and I really hope I like them more on a newborn than on an 8 month old (when I started cding with dd). Or at the very least tolerating it during those first few weeks/months of speed growing.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

In the beginning, prefolds and covers were the only thing we could afford. As I was learning to use them I thought to myself, "What have I done?! This sucks!!". Now I love them. Bulky yes, but his bum looks so darn cute







I think I will cut mine down to make fitteds next time around.


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

When I started looking into cloth, the first thing I said was no prefolds. They look so bulky. We have decided to stick with AIOs mostly and use some covers and fitteds. I have ordered a lot of prefolds to use as burp cloths though. I love the dyed ones that some of the WAHM have.


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

MEEEEE!!!!! I don't like prefolds either!







They just don't work for my girls as I have heavy wetters! I use the Tiny Tush Elite pocket CD's and love, love, love them!!!!! I have tried the fitted's too and didn't like them either. I know this is silly!







But I would much rather touch the two inserts then a soaked prefold or fitted!!!!!


----------



## tallanvor (Aug 3, 2007)

I have not found prefolds to be any bulkier overall than my fitteds. Well, trifolded pfs are bulkier, but if you fold and snappi (or pin) then they aren't. At least, not that I've noticed.

Crystal


----------



## minsca (Jun 25, 2007)

You can count me in on the group that doesn't like prefolds and only because they are too bulky. Ever since I've changed to fuzzi bunz and bum genius, I am happy to announce I haven't put dd in one sposie! I do agree though that I never had a smell issue with prefolds, where sometimes I can with pockets, but now that I've figured out how to deal with the stink issue... I'm all for pockets. And DH will actually put them on dd, where as he basically refused to do the prefolds.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't love prefolds. I'm folding impaired. Fitteds are my friends!


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Not a prefold fan here either. I used them for dd with the service for a couple months but never really liked them. Then I found fitted diapers







and the rest is history!


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I love the idea of prefolds, they are so soft and simple looking, but I don't use them. I do have some and use them from time to time, but mainly I use fitteds or AIO's.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I liked them until recently because he insists on getting changed while standing so we switched to AIOs.


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

We used prefolds exclusively since DD was born (well, we briefly used gdiapers before giving up and just using the covers w/ prefolds







), and they worked well for us. Then, dd needed to go up to the 15-30 lb size, so we went to our local diaper shop and bought those...and one BumGenius to try out...and now I hate them.







They're really not that bad - but dd is super squirmy so it's hard to get everything situated. We have since bought FuzziBuns and use the prefolds when my pocket diapers are dirty.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

I use nb prefolds as doublers, burp rags. And when I run out of all my contours and fitteds


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Prefolds are wonderful for cleaning!!! I mostly use them for cleaning up the spills and messes of 2 little boys - tub water on the bathroom floor, glass of water spilled on the floor, etc.

OTOH I love my FLATS for diapering.

I prefer to stuff my pockets with hemp doublers & flats.
We've been CD'ing now for 4 years and we use fitteds/covers and pockets. I find hemp doublers indespensible.


----------



## jackandchloe (Sep 3, 2006)

I love prefolds on weekends with my babe...His SAH/WOH dad is a fitteds lover, but I LOOOVE our bamboo prefolds with longies for fall and winter. I find for my super-soaking son that bamboo or hemp is best, although because our water is so hard, I have problems with ammonium salts staying in the diapers. To get rid of them, I need to boil the diapers, and you really can't do that with an AIO/fitted without ruining the elastic, so I just stick with our tried and true simple prefolds


----------



## vstaudac (May 15, 2007)

I love mine - but HATED them at first - then I got the hang of it. The premium indian prefolds don't fit into the medium Bummis wraps without folding - this makes it BULKY - SO I almost cut them....but now we're used to them. I have 20 Indian Prefolds and 3 Bummis covers and 1 wool cover. But I also bought some DreamEZ aios (4 total) and 4 bummis training.


----------



## anchita (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm currently in the prefold-hater (well, more like disliker) camp, but would love to be able to love them, KWIM? Their simplicity really appeals to me. But I simply can't get the hang of putting them on tight/trim enough and quick enough :-( I've heard it gets better with practice, but I'm too impatient for that. Maybe, just maybe one day I'll get the hang of them! Till then, fitteds and (recently) pockets are my thing.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I loved them as long as dd still fit in infant size (until about 14 months!). The bigger ones were such a pain to transition to, but I'm tried trimming a couple down and using the cut off strip like a doubler that's just sewn on to one end so it will dry quickly. That works great! I'm planning on doing that to more of them. I don't have a serger, either. My machine has a straight/zig-zag stitch that is great for edges, but it could be done in 2 passes too (do a straight stitch then go back over with zigzag.)

DH never uses the prefolds anymore since I got a bunch of VB AIOs on the TP to add to the Bumkins AIOs he's always liked. The VBs are so much nicer than the Bumkins! And they leak way less!


----------



## maybe (Aug 2, 2007)

I loved them at one point of my cding experience, but as my little one's got older, they didn't want to lie still to be change, and it was just impossible. Now I use pockets or fitteds. I still use the prefolds as a stuffer for my pockets a night though.


----------

